# audi tt led tails from ebay....



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300540918108&viewitem=

anyone seen any other options?


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

They might be ok, but I would have to tint them right away. They look like ass without any tint. As long as you can only see in there when they light up, they should probably be fine.


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

Eww WTF are those?


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

Obviously the "square" configuration was to keep costs down... but they don't even fit the style of the TT. 

It's the same thing that happens with almost ALL after market lights... They usually keep the number of bulbs and just cram them anywhere without thought to design.


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

check TMTuning.com for different taillight options


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Audiguy84 said:


> check TMTuning.com for different taillight options


They have smoked led tails that look better then that


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

PLAYED TT said:


> They have smoked led tails that look better then that


are you talking about this one?








i actually think it doesn't look that bad.. but i still wouldn't replace OEM for that


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Same, but they look better then the first set


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

vomit

The square bulb configuration might be to mimic new Audi's style- some use square light design taillights IIRC.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I hope your kidding.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

i just cried a little


----------



## aTTenzione (Aug 18, 2009)

howcome its so hard for these professional parts manufacturers to make good looking aftermarket parts for our cars? and its not just audis its like everything. its like these hollywood companies that make the superhero movies and they all suck.i wish we could just leave it to the *enthusiasts* and the *fans*. if they were smart theyd stop making ugly led tails and make a simple plug n play devil eye upgrade for oem headlights.


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

I concur with that!!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Hallelujah:heart:


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

i have some solidworks skills.. maybe i could make a mock-up of something that might look good and send it into one of these manufactures..


----------



## aTTenzione (Aug 18, 2009)

i love this car how clean it is and the tail lights look amazing. if we could buy something like those aftermarket, all red or tinted already, the bar at the bottom could be smoked like in the pic and maybe an led strip or something...actually i think instead of the roundish looking lights inside the housing would look better as horizontal strips kinda like oem porsche style


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

I think a lot of these companies are from parts of the world that aren't know for designing good cars so coming up with a well designed tail light for one of the best designed cars ever its a lot to ask for. Personally I am happy with the OE tail lights.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Agreed. Now I just need to get my hands on the euro tails haha


----------



## G'D60 (Mar 11, 2002)

PLAYED TT said:


> Agreed. Now I just need to get my hands on the euro tails haha


Hate to be THAT guy but what are the differences between North American and Euro ? is it a straight across bolt on?


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Well euro tails have red dots instead of white for reverse. - You have to source one from a LHD and one from a RHD though so you get the one red from each.

They have the better smoked long reflector and then don't have the little reflector on the side.

Euro:










N/A: (i had the red sticker over the white reverse)


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

it's easier to see the differences in person lol


----------



## aTTenzione (Aug 18, 2009)

does any website sell the euros?


----------



## cko1009 (Apr 29, 2010)

chaldowhiteboy said:


> are you talking about this one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like these, where can I get one?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

cko1009 said:


> I like these, where can I get one?


Read the little blue icon.
Tmtuning They also sell the euro tails:thumbup:


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

They actually look really good.... If they were tinted - even better. Might have to consider this. Although, I think the styling of the stock units are clean and look very good on the car.


----------



## Corrado SLC NL (May 3, 2005)

ill pass except on the euros, they are pretty nice :thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm sure they will look good if you tint them a little


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

they have red LED tails as well


----------

